
'Outlandish' encryption laws leave Australian tech industry angry and confused - empressplay
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2018-12-07/encryption-bill-australian-technology-industry-fuming-mad/10589962
======
anoncoward111
What was the saying Comcast had with net neutrality? "Please give us these
powers, we promise we won't use them."

